# WHY WON'T THE CF HIRE ME????



## Scott (1 Jan 2012)

*The following advice is said in the most gentle tone possible*

I believe that we are, at least for this decade, in some pretty unprecedented times as far as recruiting for the CF goes. Fewer openings and more applicants makes for big competition. Many closed trades lead to loads of questions being asked here and we aim to help alleviate some of the clutter on the forums as well as ease your mind just a bit.

A few points:
-More people applying plus less jobs open equals much more competition for fewer jobs. Personally, I think that it would have been a good idea to hang up a "closed" sign on some Recruiting Centers (RCs), but that would cause the forums to implode with all of the questions and panic.

-*Simply meeting minimum standards is no longer acceptable.* You have to strive to be better and better, no matter how good your resume is right now. If you're happy with the bare minimum then you may apply, but do not be surprised if your file sits, and sits, and sits. *Now before someone PMs us to tell us how awesome they were with just the bare minimum - we get it. But you would likely agree that you're the exception rather than the rule.*

-_Blemishes on your past will be more amplified the tighter a competition is._ Use any downtime you have to clear up your record, if possible.

-Your "desire" means very little at the end of the day, sorry. While admirable, it has to be assumed that everyone applying has a desire to join.

-Recruiting Centers typically do not process applications for jobs that are not open.

-*Sometimes the best advice is, "Call the CFRC/your recruiter" *That's just the way it is. The Milnet family of sites are unofficial and have no ties to DND. We might have recruiters looking in and we might not - we defer to the recruiters so that *you* get the best info possible.

-Don't get discouraged if you are told that it will be a few months wait before you can go through the process. *Use that time* to learn a new skill, work on a second language, volunteer, start the pardon process for that mistake you made, get another few months clear of the wacky baccy, hit the gym, and so on. Use potential setbacks as opportunities - you can talk about them in your interview. Waiting times are opportunities in disguise - personally, I'd rather hire the guy that used his downtime to better himself than the thud who sat around eating Cheetos and playing Xbox.

-*DO NOT APPLY FOR A TRADE JUST TO GET IN.* Not only will this make you unhappy, but it closes the door for someone else who may really want that trade. Be prepared to serve in any trade on your application for many years. The CF does not have the luxury of being able to transfer you after spending time, money and resources training you for the trade you were hired under.

_The above list is not exhaustive. If you have something to add/delete/edit please PM me._

We cannot say this enough, and by no means to we intend to offend:

*The CF does not owe anyone a job.*

You are applying against what could be hundreds, if not thousands, of people for what very well could be a very few jobs (perhaps even single digits). Just because it's the CF does not mean they HAVE to hire anyone - you must compete, just like you'd have to compete for a job anywhere.

If you applied for a job elsewhere, would you automatically _expect_ them to hire you? Of course not, as there are not openings for every interviewee and candidate.

You have the right to apply, and at the same time the CF has the right to process or not to process, for their reasons. Given the current economy, political climate and culture, the CF can afford to be choosy, so why shouldn't they?

Many of your questions have already been asked and answered, so please make extensive use of the site's search feature. If, after searching, you still have a question then please ask it; that's what the boards are here for. However, do not get upset when you do not get the answer that you are looking for or are told something you did not want to hear. Don't simply rephrase the question to ask it differently because the answer will be the same.

Lastly, getting pissed off and trying to insult people when you do not get the answers you are seeking, or you're told to call the CFRC and speak to a recruiter, will win you no favours here, and may ultimately result in loss of access to this site. As suggested above, recruiters may be lurking as well, so it is in your best interest not to sabotage your own process with poor behaviour.

Most of all: GOOD LUCK!


----------

